# signs of disease/parasites



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

I hate soundin ignorant but I'm new to the wonderful world of auariums and i see these threads talking about all kinds of diseases and parasites. What's the best was to tell if your fish is sick. I'm pretty sure all of mine are healthy.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Badfish said:


> I hate soundin ignorant but I'm new to the wonderful world of auariums and i see these threads talking about all kinds of diseases and parasites. What's the best was to tell if your fish is sick. I'm pretty sure all of mine are healthy.


I trust your observations.

white spots, missing scales, red inflamed gills, scratching, rapid breathing, slow movement are signs something is wrong. (which may not require any action on your part)

All of which you would have observed.


my .02


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

swimmy upsidown, cloudy eyes, discoloration.


----------



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks beasolbob. I figured i could reconize if they were not acting right just didn't know exactly what to look for. I'm learning more evrytime i get on here and it's great that you people take your time to respond to my sometimes ignorant quenstion. Thanks to all.


----------

